# Wonder if ya mind answering some questions for me..



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi all... names Maria (yes I'm female)

I used to have a 96 Honda Civic, sold it back in October..

now i've been checking out this 1996 200SX Se-R..

http://autos.keepitlocal.com/detail.asp?CarID=35746

Thats the car.. i went and looked at it today... it really interests me...

I did a quick "free" carfax on it and it came back with 12 records... does anyone got a carfax account.. also... mind explaing to me the potentional and etc of this particular car..

when i comes to the 6th gen hondas.. i got a clue.. this... i'll admit.. i'm clueless..

(I'm really interested in Japanese parts and etc and yes I know.. a 240SX would be easier to do so with)

I've already found that I could get the GC coils and AGX struts again.. which I think I definately would do and if I read it right.. this car is also a 4 by 100 so I could go with some Rotas or Spoons (depending on money)

This is my ex-car if you care.. remember opinions really mean nothing since I haven't had it in 9 months..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

shorty u better be glad this place isn't in nc or i would trade my sentra in and take it from you. you better jump on that before some other open minded import enthusiast does. it would be a definite upgrade from a civic just because its different


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

except for the miles it's pulling and the fact I just ordered the ACT clutch for 1.6 and it's not in NC, I'd grab it up real quick, just have to figure out how to get what I paid for this SE, sigh.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Buy it.

The SE-R is a great car with a great motor, the SR20DE. 140HP, 138ft-lbs of torque (I think...). The SR20DE is a 2.0l motor, with gobs of aftermarket support. It's in the same family as the SR20DE-T from Japan that has from 205-215 HP (or so) on a T28 turbo running something like 8lbs of boost. FMAX makes a turbo kit utilizing a T3/T04 turbo and 400+ HP has been done many times. Also, there is the DE-T swap, VE swap, and the ungodly (but ultra-rare) SR20VE-T with 280 HP, Neo-VVL technology (Nissan's VTEC) and is a swap that has never been done as far as I know. Any bolt-on you could ever want is available, although parts are usually more expensive than for a Civic.

There are lots of options for body-type-stuff, but JDM is an issue. The B14 chassis is a N. America-only car, so JDM basically doesn't exist. There is the Sunny in Japan, which is built on the same platform, but doesn't share a whole lot of body work, so if you're bent on JDM, you might want to look for a 240.

The lug pattern is 4x100, but I wouldn't put Spoons on it if I were you - that'd be kinda goofy. Gunmetal 16" Rota Subzeros though... drool... Also, SE-R wheels are in _high_ demand with us B13 guys, so you could probably recover some of the cost of the new wheels be selling your stockies.

So, welcome to the site, we all hope to see another female face cruising around in a nice 200SX.

By the way, nice Civic. I love EK hatchies!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

definately a nice car. (has a ton more options than mine). you definately want to get the 2.0L, it has a ton of potential and aftermarket support. also like he said above, this car is also easy to turbo if you go with a nice kit from hotshot or something. you will be pushing 235+hp to the wheels. other than that, b14 SE-Rs aren't easy to come by, If I ever got another chance, I would much rather be in the SR20 family than the GA16 family.

glad you consitered a nissan..
welcome to the boards


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

first of all congrats on getting rid of that POS HODUH Ci-Ic..

and better snatch that car...or else your going to regret it


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Aright.. well off to the dealership in the AM tomorrow to check it out up close and personal....

Thanks for the input.... and if anyone has anything else to add, feel free... 

Oh ya... if yer on AIM.. NDCivicHB (go ahead and message me, I dun bite!)


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

That price seems a little high (to me)

I live in atlanta, and I had the ability to shop around.


I got my 98 200sx se (not r) for $5000.

58k miles, every single option you could get. Clean carfax.

Needed a new clutch, high side a/c hose, and that's it. I did the work myself and it costed me $200 including getting the a/c filled.


I had looked at an 97 se-r that had 75k with no probs but it was about $6.5k and that was a little high to me for that milage.



Anywho, look around, but when you find a good deal then grab. Apparently where you live this is a good deal


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got ripped off on mine. I got my 97 sentra GXE at the nissan dealership. they wanted almost 10K for it. not near as many options as that SE-R. but of course, it only had 20k miles on it. I think that is a fair price. check out www.kbb.com and see what the price should be.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the kbb value is between 5.9K and 7.5K depending on the seller.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *the kbb value is between 5.9K and 7.5K depending on the seller. *


just trying to figure out what the 12 records are on the title.. 

how come nobody is hitting me up on AIM.. lol

NDCivicHB


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ahha*

haha because your never on aim, when i "hit you up"


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: ahha*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> *haha because your never on aim, when i "hit you up" *


I'm talking to someone right now..

I'm on AIM right now..


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

she's talking to me right now.and she lied..she DOES BITE! be careful.she knows her sh*t!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hhhaha, im at work, so i cant get on aim, BOO HOO, but when i get home, ill be IMing some "maria" action, and challening her ricette knowledge  lol!!!!!!!!! jk Maria


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

*This SUCKS..*

Person apparently wasn't very good at driving 


GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results confirm this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) qualifies for the FREE $5,000 CARFAX Clean Title History Guarantee. By ordering this CARFAX Report, you have significantly reduced your risk of purchasing a vehicle with a costly hidden problem. 

Section #: Section Name: Section Results: 
Vehicle Specifications 1N4BB42D4TC506921 
1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R 
Title Check Clean Title History Guaranteed 
Odometer Rollback Check No Odometer Rollback Detected 

Problem Check 1 problem(s) found 
Registration Check Checked 7 types of vehicle registrations 
Vehicle History Details 12 Total Vehicle History Records Found 



Register your FREE $5,000 CARFAX Clean Title History Guarantee Today! 


NOTE: This vehicle has not been inspected by CARFAX and it may have problems that have not been reported to CARFAX. CARFAX recommends a vehicle inspection by a professional mechanic. 

How did CARFAX analyze this vehicle's history? 





VIN: 1N4BB42D4TC506921 
Year/Make/Model: 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R 

Body Style: COUPE 
Engine: 2.0L L4 EFI 
Fuel: GASOLINE 
Driveline: FRONT WHEEL DRIVE 
Carburetion: FUEL INJECTED 
Cylinders: 4 
Manufactured in: UNITED STATES 







GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results confirm this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) qualifies for the CARFAX FREE $5,000 Clean Title History Guarantee. 


CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history to determine if any title documents were designated or marked with the following problems: 

Problem Titles Checked: Results: 
Salvage/Junk Checked - No Salvage/Junk Title Found 
Rebuilt/Reconstructed Checked - No Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Found 
Flood Damage Checked - No Flood Damage Title Found 
Damage Disclosure Checked - No Damage Disclosure Found 
Manufacturer Buyback (LEMON) Checked - No Manufacturer Buyback Found 
Exceeds Mechanical Limits (EML) Checked - No EML Found 
Not Actual Mileage (NAM) Checked - No NAM Found 

NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 




GOOD NEWS! CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) did not uncover a potential odometer rollback. CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's reported odometer readings to determine if any reading is less than a previously reported reading. 

Date Reported: Odometer Reading: 
07/12/1996 211 Reported on 06/09/1996 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/30/1996 10,000 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/26/1997 28,000 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/02/1998 45,525 Reported on 10/30/1998 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/14/1998 46,625 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

01/06/1999 46,665 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/24/1999 47,715 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/04/2002 81,301 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/21/2002 81,302 




ALERT! CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) identify one or more potential problems: 

Problems Checked: Results: 
Accident Checked - Accident Record Found 
Salvage Auction Checked - No Salvage Auction Record Found 
Failed Emissions Inspection Checked - No Failed Emissions Record Found 
Fire Damage Checked - No Fire Damage Record Found 
Crash Test Vehicle Checked - No Crash Test Vehicle Record Found 
Grey Market Vehicle Checked - No Grey Market Vehicle Record Found 
NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 




CARFAX search results on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921) identify the types of state motor vehicle department registrations, other than private, that appear in this vehicle's history. 

Registrations Checked: Results: 
Lease Checked - No Lease Registration Found 
Rental Checked - No Rental Registration Found 
Government Checked - No Government Registration Found 
Taxi Checked - No Taxi Registration Found 
Fleet Checked - No Fleet Registration Found 
Commercial Checked - No Commercial Registration Found 
Non-Profit Checked - No Non-Profit Registration Found 
NOTE: Click here for a complete CARFAX Glossary. 





The CARFAX database contains a total of 12 vehicle history records on this 1996 NISSAN 200SX SE-R (1N4BB42D4TC506921): 


DATE 
REPORTED ODOMETER 
READING INFORMATION 
SOURCE GENERAL 
COMMENTS 
06/01/1996 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Delray Beach, FL 
Registered as 
private vehicle 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

07/12/1996 211 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Delray Beach, FL 
Title #71304271 
Title issued 
First owner reported 
First lien reported 
Odometer reading recorded on 06/09/1996 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/30/1996 10,000 Florida 
Inspection Station 
West Palm Beach, FL 
Passed emissions inspection 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

11/26/1997 28,000 Florida 
Inspection Station 
West Palm Beach, FL 
Passed emissions inspection 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/02/1998 45,525 Florida 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 
Title #71304271 
Title issued 
Odometer reading recorded on 10/30/1998 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

12/14/1998 46,625 Auto Auction 
Southeast Region 
Vehicle sold 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

01/06/1999 46,665 Auto Auction 
Mountain Region 
Vehicle sold 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/24/1999 47,715 Kansas 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Garden City, KS 
Title #J0559518 
Title issued 
Ownership transfer reported 
First lien reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

05/14/2000 Kansas 
Police Report 
Case #200000285650 
Accident Reported 
in Finney County 
Vehicle involved in crash 
with another motor vehicle 
Minor damage reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

06/09/2000 Kansas 
Police Report 
Case #200000341880 
Accident Reported 
in Finney County 
Vehicle involved in crash 
with another motor vehicle 
Moderate damage reported 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/04/2002 81,301 Kansas 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Title #L1366118 
Title issued 
Ownership transfer reported 
Vehicle repossessed 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

03/21/2002 81,302 Auto Auction 
Sold at auction 
in Midwest Region 
Listed as 
a fleet vehicle


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*welcome, you have a b14...*

first off, welcome to the site, and se-r is a very good choice, but one thing though is that it doesn't have vtc, also found on the legendary 300zx( all heil the Z!!!!), anyway, it seems to be a cool car, very good potential, very wide and extensive parts support, somewhat like your previous car, have fun with it , that's the main idea, and also (read lower section)........later......and welcome......


----------

